# The "BunnyBunnyBunny has too much MAC" haul!



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow, I have TOO MUCH MAC YOU GUYS...
Purchases of September as well as gratis.












Skincare:
Oil Control Lotion
Studio Moisture Fix
Studio Moisture Cream
Cremewash
Cleanse Off Oil
Microfine Refinisher
Lightful Daily Moisturizer
Lightful Cleanser
Lightful Softening Lotion
100/Wipes

Face:
Black Full Coverage
White Full Coverage
Studio Fix Powder NW20
Studio Tech NW15
Emote Powder Blush
Otherworldy Powder Blush
Global Glow Mineralize Skinfinish
Gold Spill Mineralize Skinfinish
Paperwhite Beauty Powder/Loose
DrizzleGold Beauty Powder/Loose
Natural Flare Beauty Powder/Loose

Eyes:
Cloudburst Eyeshadow
Stormwatch Eyeshadow
Newly Minted Eyeshadow
Wondergrass Eyeshadow
Clarity Eyeshadow
Fig. 1 Eyeshadow
Pen 'N' Pink Eyeshadow
Typographic Eyeshadow (Pan)
Gentle Fume Eyes Quad
Structural Brown Paint
Feline Kohl Power Eyeliner x3
Orpheus Kohl Power Eyeliner
Plushblack Plushlash
30 Lash
34 Lash

Lips:
Red Pepper Lipstick
Mellowflame Lipstick
Love, Henri Lipstick
Honeylove Lipstick
Soft & Slow Lipglass
Bendel Girl Lipglass
Lull Lipglass
Pretty Plush Plushglass
Flattering Mattene Lipstick
40's Pink Mattene Lipstick
Composure Mattene Lipstick
Immodest Mattene Lipstick
Seriously Rich Mattene Lipstick

Accessories:
Storm Blue Flatsac x3
White Fog Flatsac x3
Black Totesac Square

Other:
Smoke Signals Looks Pamphlet
Viva Glam VI Eve Repromotion Post Card
Fall 07 Preview Booklet

And my non-MAC haul!











Gorekit, plus LOTS of lashes, and Night Porter NARS eyeshadow and Envy eyeshadow by Smashbox.

Whew! I also have some MAC Holiday 07 stuff preordered. 0____0


----------



## MsButterfli (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: The 'BunnyBunnyBunny' has too much MAC haul!*

oh....my....damn.....lol that is a great haul. loving the lashes especially now that im learning how to get em on good..think u make me wanna get the white sacs now lol


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: The 'BunnyBunnyBunny' has too much MAC haul!*

The white sacs are my FAAAAV... they're sooo pretty. You can have them... for a price.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Oct 2, 2007)

OMG!  These bags are gooooorgeous! I was gonna get the blue, but now? Damn the white/sliver is niiiiiiiice. I'm too scared I'd dirty it too fast. I hate that. LOVE the lashes cuz I'm a faux lash freak! Nice stuff. Lucky.....

Do you happen to have a pic of your black totsac square? Open and closed? I'm debating about that one.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Oct 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelove4tequila* 

 
_Do you happen to have a pic of your black totsac square? Open and closed? I'm debating about that one._

 
I'll grab a pic later on today. It's REALLY weird. It's ultra ultra thin like the flatsacs, and it's literally a big cube, but made of cloth. I was expecting it to match the flatsacs but have somewhat of a self supporting system, but without anything in it, it's just this big lump of fabric. The handles are very very VERY short. I don't know what the heck I'll ever use it for. The shape is pretty impractical, but at least I got an employee discount on it. Until I figure out a use for it, I think it's fair to say it's not worth it's 45 dollar pricetag. The fall flatsacs are worth it though because you get an impossibly huge one, a very large one, and then a smaller one that's perfect for carrying daily touch up items. =)


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 2, 2007)

That was an awesome haul.:woohoo:


----------



## gabi1129 (Oct 2, 2007)

WOW! that is one amazing haul! one of the best ever posted on specktra! i know you'll have tons of fun with all of it!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Oct 2, 2007)

Aha, thank you Gabi. ^__^


----------



## AppleDiva (Oct 2, 2007)

I hope no one is trying to:duel:  for that haul, but :ilike:.  Have fun


----------



## frocher (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow, your hauls are always so impressive.  You have lashes for every occassion


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Oct 2, 2007)

Great haul but I must say, when I look at your hauls, I no longer feel bad about my own, except, you get a discount and I don't.  Enjoy!!


----------



## glam8babe (Oct 2, 2007)

wow i love it all!


----------



## flowerhead (Oct 2, 2007)

You must tell me how you like the Paperwhite beauty powder, bet it'll look gorgeous on you!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Oct 2, 2007)

So many goodies, so little time!


----------



## n_c (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh man, im jelaous...what a great haul!


----------



## melliquor (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow... I wish that was my haul.


----------



## Miss_M (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow, that's one awesome haul !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_*passes out*_


----------



## MissMcQueen (Oct 2, 2007)

*Amazing, I love the green eye lashes <3*


----------



## foreverymoment (Oct 2, 2007)

loving the haul.
but.
loving those green lashes the most.


----------



## j_absinthe (Oct 2, 2007)

Halloween brings out all the inexpensive but fabulous eyelashes. Awesome, awesome hauls.


----------



## MACisME (Oct 2, 2007)

i wanna curl into a fetal position and die and be reborn as you. GAWWWWWWD


----------



## dreamqueen (Oct 2, 2007)

there is no such thing as too much mac!!!!   Enjoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Switz1880 (Oct 2, 2007)

AMAZING HAUL!!!  Love those lashes, enjoy!


----------



## nunu (Oct 2, 2007)

wow sooo many great stuff!


----------



## BloodMittens (Oct 2, 2007)

SOMEBODY loves them some lashes eh?

Lol. Awesome haul!


----------



## Danapotter (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome haulage!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 2, 2007)

Awwww...that makes me reminisce about my old 5 mile long employee discount receipts.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nice choices.  I look forward to your FOTDs!


----------



## komischkatze (Oct 2, 2007)

Yaaay, MAC! But... those lime green lashes are my fav in your haul. What brand are those. Someone neeeeeeds them! ;p


----------



## mzreyes (Oct 2, 2007)

Niiiiiiiiiice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 where did you get the Black Full Coverage and White Full Coverage?


----------



## Dani (Oct 2, 2007)

OHHH I got those same fantasy maker lashed with the silver tinsel stuff in them!!  And I was gunna get the green 'Plumage' ones too but then I changed my mind and got these ones with midnight in the title 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I don't ever waer lashes but the halloween ones are so gorgeous that I get them anyway >_>
And back on topic FANTABULOUS DAMN HAUL!!!


----------



## PRiNCiPESSAx4 (Oct 3, 2007)

how lucky are you!! im jealous but in a good way (if thats possible haha)..you definitely have one of the best collections ive ever seen!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Oct 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACisME* 

 
_i wanna curl into a fetal position and die and be reborn as you. GAWWWWWWD_

 
 xDDDDD Thanks...? =P

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Awwww...that makes me reminisce about my old 5 mile long employee discount receipts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nice choices. I look forward to your FOTDs!_

 
Hahaha, I keep ALL of my receipts for makeup, and I've got some looooooonnnng ones, hahaha. My Pro Store ones are like 467346946 miles long. xD I hope to have some FOTDs but my GOOD camera is like broken. These haul pics are from the camera I don't know how to use. That's why it's like slightly blurry and too dark, haha. =/

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *komischkatze* 

 
_Yaaay, MAC! But... those lime green lashes are my fav in your haul. What brand are those. Someone neeeeeeds them! ;p_

 
 Fantasy Makers (Wet & Wild's Halloween collections)

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzreyes* 

 
_Niiiiiiiiiice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 where did you get the Black Full Coverage and White Full Coverage?_

 
 They are available at any Pro Store, but I ordered these particular ones from the Canadian warehouse phone number.


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh, my


----------



## Jenlai (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh Im sooo jealous!!! 

How do you like the fall trends bags? Are they good sizes?


----------



## Love2shop (Oct 3, 2007)

WOW what a haul! super jealous! lol...


----------



## slowhoney (Oct 3, 2007)

You need to post pictures of where/how you store all of this! Just from your last two hauls alone, it seems like you need an entire room. I'd like to see how you store it all!


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Oct 4, 2007)

_:whattha:*WHAT*_*did you just say????? TOO MUCH MAC!!?????  Bunny....you've just committed a mortal sin.  Turn over for three solid raps with a buggy whip!!!!  

Don't you know?? You can NEVER have too much MAC!!!!!!!!

Having said all that, if you really feel you have too much, you could always send over somma that new stuff to me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You should be commended for your hauling; yet punished for your 'indiscretion' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Great haul....Enjoy it...Just don't ever say you have too much again, k?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 4, 2007)

lets get married.


----------



## Teacakeanyone (Oct 5, 2007)

Hello, there! Question please - what is the dark product above the blue bags in your picture? It looks like a gel something-or-other. Thanks!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Oct 5, 2007)

ooooooohhhh so enchanting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 those pictures make me so happy ;D heh


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Oct 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Teacakeanyone* 

 
_Hello, there! Question please - what is the dark product above the blue bags in your picture? It looks like a gel something-or-other. Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
It is actually somewhat of a gel! It is Black Lipmix, a thick, opaque, liquid lipstick that is sold at Pro stores. They are made to customize lipstick color. =)


----------



## astronaut (Oct 11, 2007)

Oh my god look at all those lashes!


----------



## obbreb (Oct 11, 2007)

Great haul you got!!!


----------

